# Non-Silicone Lubricants



## DonS (Feb 15, 2010)

Okay, the words "non-silicone lubricant" get pitched around alot, however, no one ever calls out the trade name of a product. Non-silicone could be a petroleum product but is there some other "lubricant" that is non-silicone and non petroleum?
DonS


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

yeah of course… try graphite! there are certianly products that are wax or even maybe soap based that can act as lubricants… brand names, I am sorry, I can not help there.


----------



## DonS (Feb 15, 2010)

See what I said, no one can name one. I'll try to stay away from graphite with my luck I'll surely get it on the blade.
Thanks
P.s. My grandfather was from Germany, came here in, shortly after WWI, married a girl from Brooklyn whose parents were both from Germany. So, I'm part German. I don't know where in Germany he was from, he would never say other than that he had a sister. Wished I knew.
DonS


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Don, what are you trying to lubricate?


----------



## DonS (Feb 15, 2010)

The worm gears on the trunnon of the tablesaw. We'll try to stay away from the sex lubricants for now!


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

WD40. Things slide good and it doesn't cause inteference with a finish. It is petroleum however.


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

DonS… Know I think I can help you… You were just now a little more specific on what you wanted to lubricate… there are lubricants ( I will find out tomorrow brand name for you) that you can use on parts like you described that do not collect dust as badly (or well) as grease. We have one in the shop we use to keep the table of the joiner and the thickness planer from being "sticky" and rusty, so the wood slides better. It actually smells pretty good and does no harm to wood… I just for the life of me not remember the name of the stuff, I will look tomorrow and post it. Its very thin, can say that much. Probably similiar to WD40 and I am afraid it is likely petroleum based. Is there a reason you want to stay away from petro based lube?


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Don, WD 40 does contain silicone. I think what works best for that type would be white lithium. There are no end of manufacturers a common one in big box stores is 3 in one. You want the spray not the grease. Its goes on as a spray which allows it to get into all of those little spaces and is one of the hardest lubes made. You may not need to re-do it for a year or more.


----------



## DonS (Feb 15, 2010)

Nicholas,
Not really, just read in a book that said should stay away from petro lubes on worm gears in tablesaws, that it holds the sawdust quite well. It did mention graphite like you did also. Look forward to your post tomorrow. It must be late now in Garmish.
Don Smith


----------



## DonS (Feb 15, 2010)

RTB,
Thanks, I'm in Atlanta where Home Depot is on every corner. I'll check in the store tomorrow across the street from work.
DonS


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

No problem Don! Yeah, its already 23:00 way past my usual bet time, but lumberjocks is addicting! Ok I will get back to you sometime tomorrow!

Good evening too all!


----------



## cliffton (Dec 18, 2009)

parafin wax, or in my case I use my snowboard wax on my TS


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Slip-It…... I think that's the name.


----------



## Kerux (Oct 7, 2007)

'Lube N Walk', or 'Napa 8300' they usually use this stuff on treadmill belts. You can try a fitness store or most likely any 'box' store should have it.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Here's what the manufacturer says:

*What does WD-40 contain?*
While the ingredients in WD-40 are secret, we can tell you what WD-40 does NOT contain. WD-40 does not contain silicone, kerosene, water, wax, graphite, chlorofluorocarbons (CFCs), or any known cancer-causing agents.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*drgoodwood* beat me to the punch….

http://www.wd40.com/faqs/

I'm a bicycle guy. People argue endlessly about WD-40. I've learned a bit about it, along the way ;-)

I've seen numerous articles/books about woodworking machinery that recommend any greaseless lubricant. Things like 3-In-1 oil, gun oil, spray graphite, white lithium grease, sewing machine oil … even beeswax … probably all good.

More info:

http://www.content4reprint.com/home/home-improvement/lubrication-for-your-table-saws-blade-wheel-gears.htm

http://www.ehow.com/how_5682800_lubricate-table-saw.html


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

I been using WD40 to make wood slide easy on machinery for 30 years. Never have problems with it.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Don;

I have had good results with Liquid Wrench Dry Lubricant. I just cleaned up an older Craftsman tavle saw and used the LWDL on the worm gears. Sawdust does not stick to it and lubricating qualities are good. I use this stuff on a lot of things in the shop.

You can get it at Lowe's and Home Depot in the tool department in same location as the WD-40, etc.

Neil;

I use it on my mountain bike chains as well as drive chains on dirt bike and 4-wheelers.

Good Luck!


----------



## DonS (Feb 15, 2010)

Neil,
Thanks, that's what I was looking for and that's exactly the TS I have, an old Craftsman. I'll swing by and pick it up today. Can you use it on the table saw table top?

Everyone has been soooooo helpful. This is a really great site.

Thanks everyone.

DonS


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*DonS*: for the tops, I'm a big fan of Johnson's Paste Wax.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry about the slip on the WD-40 E assumed based on the smell that it was silicone. I still really like lithium but use paste wax on my table tops (,cast iron, aluminum and on all my projects) When I first got a cast iron table, WD-40 on a green scrubby was the reccomeded way to clean spots, rust etc off of the cast iron, go figure.


----------



## Radu (Jan 25, 2010)

As far as I know WD40 is diesel in a spay can. Pretty good for cleaning and immediate lubrication but not long term. Fluid Film is a good product for long term lubrication. It might be good for table tops too. I don't have a can handy to see what's in it but maybe someone else tried it.


----------



## webwood (Jul 2, 2009)

for the tops pure talc powder is best but must be applied quite frequently - i now use old fashioned turtle wax - no silicone - silicone will not allow your'e finish to soak into the wood


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Turtle Wax *DOES* contain silicone.


----------



## webwood (Jul 2, 2009)

i bought a turtle wax paste that says no silicone -guess i better do some research - i actually havn't tried it yet but ran out of talc and was about to


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok guys, I have it, the best stuff is called Woodslide I think the part number is 089153070 at Wuerth.com… I am not 100% if thats the exact number but you guys can check it out its pretty standard and one finds it in every shop to lubricate the tables of saws, thickness planers, joiners, and sliding parts, that should not collect dust as well as threads… i would really suggest checking this stuff out… it does not contain silicones nor is it greasy, like i mentioned it smells kinda of good.

It does contain a mineral oil, but it does not take much, just a little goes a long way… and its almost essential, as already mentioned, for an easy sliding surface, and I am certian it prevents rust and if if the surface of the machine table is a bit rough, this makes it really glide. I am convince this is the best product out there. So please take the time and check it out, I think you will be very happy that you did.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Waldschrat*: Interesting!

I had not heard of that one, before.

It seems there is a USA equivalent product … called … Wood-glide.

Pricing here

I may just have to try some of that


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

please do, I do not represent the company or anything… but I think it would make your life a lot easier! If you get some let me know how you liked it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

It is a little more volitle than Diesel. It can be used a starting fluid for gas engines.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

CRC Spray On Moly works great for worm gear. It's black, so cover the blade/arbor with a cloth so you don't get spray on it. It's not sticky so it doesn't attract saw dust like petroleum products do.


----------



## charlie48 (Sep 21, 2009)

Don , I use a product called Blaster dry lube It dosn't use silicone. For a MSDS go to .
www.blasterproducts.com


----------



## DonS (Feb 15, 2010)

Charlie,
I saw that brand (Blaster) this morning at HD and it said on the can, no silicone.
Don


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Nicholas*: I ordered a couple of cans of the stuff.

As a guy that works on bicycles, the last thing in the world I could possibly need is another spray lubricant, but …. what the heck 

I'll report back when it comes. It's probably just re-packaged WD-40 at twice the price, but …. ;-p


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

cool… I will am also curious how it works!


----------

